# Visitenkarten Papier Qualität



## chmee (5. Oktober 2005)

Moin Allesamt,

Ich muss mal wieder Visitenkarten für mich machen und bin
auf der Suche nach hochwertigem Papier.
Bei den Großdruckereien wird meistens Flyerpapier 280-300g
benutzt, sieht aber blöd aus.

Ich suche eher Papier, dass klassisch aussieht, auf dem man mit
Typo schön arbeiten kann. Was in Richtung "American Psycho" 



Links oder Tips möglichst in Berlin erwünscht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ellie (5. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

wie soll es denn bedruckt werden? Offset, der heimische Tintendrucker?

An Papier gibt es sooo viel, da könnte ich keinen Tipp geben, ich drucke standardmäßig auf 246g Bristol (glatt) oder Leinenstrukturkarton, das flutscht auch noch durch einen Laserdrucker und ist für kleine Auflagen geeignet.Transparentpapier als Karton sieht auch sehr schick aus und gibt es in mehreren Farben. Kleine Bestellmengen liefert z.B. auch http://www.papier-direkt.de/, die haben Material für private Spielereien und Kleinstauflagen.

Bei den größeren Geschäften gibt es auch artoz-Kartons, ich finde sie zwar sehr teuer und frech, daß ein ean-Code mit raufgedruckt wird, aber bei Visitenkarten hast Du eh Beschnitt.

Ein Papiermusterbuch wäre auch eine Idee, aber die meisten Großhändler möchten dafür Geld sehen, da bist Du meist zwischen 50 und 100 Euro dabei, lohnt sich vermutlich nicht. Und die meisten Händler fordern einen Gewerbenachweis und liefern ab einem Ries (meist 100 Bogen 50x70cm).

LG,
Ellie


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2005)

Wollte schon in einer Druckerei arbeiten lassen 

Ergo, Offset - Datei abgeben und freuen.
Die Idee mit den Kleinstauflagen zuhause ist einerseits gut, weil preiswert aber andererseits
graut es mir vor der Schnippselei. Deswegen n bissel mehr bezahlen und nen Karton voller
Visitenkarten bekommen. 

Der Standardpreis bei 250stk 300g 85*55mm 4/4 liegt bei etwa 50EUR.
Aber eben dieses simple Flyer/Postkartenpapier.. würg.. Gebe gerne bis
100EUR bei 500stk 1/0 oder 2/0 aus.. Wichtig ist mir eben das Papier.

Die liebe Haptik beim Karte übergeben ist mir wichtig. Laß den pot. Kunden spüren,
dass Du teuer aber preiswert bist....

mfg chmee


----------

